# Mystery plants (red) - can you ID them?



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Apologies on the poor white balance:

Bought them from Big Al's quite a while ago, tried to match them up with the order lists, but they didn't check out once I looked at the pictures online - any idea's on what they are?

*Mystery Plant A*

















*Mystery Plant B*


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

The first one looks like Ludwigia Repens to me.

The second one looks like some sort of Rotala.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

5318008 said:


> The first one looks like Ludwigia Repens to me.
> 
> The second one looks like some sort of Rotala.


2nd is rotala indica


----------

